# Décharge rapide



## Khleo (9 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

Depuis une semaine mon Apple Watch se décharge extrêmement rapidement. Avant au moment de la recharge (vers 22h) il me restait au moins 40% de la batterie. Maintenant la batterie est à plat vers 18h.

Je n'ai rien installé de particulier dessus au cours des dernières semaines.

Une application doit tourner en arrière plan et manger toute la batterie, existe t'il un moyen de connaitre les éléments qui consomment le plus de batterie comme sur l'iPhone ?

Merci


----------



## fousfous (9 Juillet 2017)

Essaye de l'éteindre et de l'allumer déjà pour voir si ça change quelque chose.


----------



## Khleo (10 Juillet 2017)

Déjà essayé ça n'a rien changé


----------



## fousfous (10 Juillet 2017)

Tu peux essayer de déjumeler et de la rejumeler


----------



## ChrisJohn23 (12 Juillet 2017)

Khleo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis une semaine mon Apple Watch se décharge extrêmement rapidement. Avant au moment de la recharge (vers 22h) il me restait au moins 40% de la batterie. Maintenant la batterie est à plat vers 18h.
> 
> ...


j'ai la même chose depuis quelques jours, et aucune app installé dessus récemment. Je comprends pas trop non plus


----------



## ficelle (13 Juillet 2017)

Bonsoir,
pareil pour moi avec un modèle 42 mm d'avril 2015 dont l'autonomie est brutalement passée de plus de 16h à moins de 10 sans trop l'utiliser. Ce changement de comportement est apparu cette semaine sans aucune mise à jour de la montre ou de l'iphone. La batterie est peut être en fin de vie, mais je trouve ce changement fort rapide.


----------



## ChrisJohn23 (15 Juillet 2017)

le redémarrage n'a rien changé. J'ai essayé hier de jumeler à nouveau ma montre, sans effet sur la batterie, puis aujourd'hui ça fonctionne normalement. Je ne comprends vraiment pas le soucis des derniers jours. On va voir si le bug revient prochainement.


----------



## ficelle (21 Juillet 2017)

pas d'amélioration malgré la désinstallation de toutes les app et l'application de la dernière mise à jour.
Je vais tenter une restauration avant d'incriminer totalement la batterie...


----------



## themasck83 (12 Août 2017)

essayez de la vider complètement , puis de faire fonctionner l'heure de sauvegarde pendant une journée  et enfin de la recharger 3 heures


----------



## in_fine (13 Août 2017)

j'ai eu la même chose et tout est revenu à la normale après avoir redémarrer complètement  l'iphone....


----------



## ficelle (31 Août 2017)

Retour à la normale fin juillet... le réglage de l'affichage au toucher était passé de 15 à 70 secondes.
Ouf !


----------

